# my daughter and i playing around.



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

We train Filipino Martial Arts, kali, arnis,panantukan.

‪Sumbrada‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

‪Compilation of Kali, Arnis clips with my daughter.‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

nice to hear from you again, how is everything going man? how are the dogs?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Things are well.
My dogs are getting along in the pack.
The pups have grown and have developed nicely.
I have decided to take time off from showing to 
establish consistancy in my litters by line breeding 
for a couple generations before I go back to shows.
We have been concentrating on hips, health, and temperament.
Confirmation is a factor but to a lesser degree than the other points stated.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Things are well.
> My dogs are getting along in the pack.
> The pups have grown and have developed nicely.
> I have decided to take time off from showing to
> ...


that's great Angel, it is nice to breeders that health test, too many say they are working dogs and neglect that part.

You gotta update us with some video or photos, I miss seeing your dogs. By the way did that gentleman ever contact you about the Dogo?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Contact me for dogs?
Forget about!...lol
No one wants my dogs....lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Contact me for dogs?
> Forget about!...lol
> No one wants my dogs....lol


I know you took a while to respond to me but I had a gentleman from a working dog forum looking for dogos for the hunt and I gave him your info. But I don;t know if he ever reached out to you. I know you wanted to place some of your young prospects in workings homes to see if they would fit your program.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

The couple of people that did reach out to me didn't want to pay to ship the dogs.
I figured if I was going give one or two of my babies to someone they would at least be willing to pay for shipping or bring me on a few hunts with them. But I got no one really interested.
They just wanted free dogs.
Next time you can catch me at [email protected]


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)




----------

